# いいアルバイトが見つかるといいですね。/　いいアルバイトを見つけるといいですね。



## Dante404

Hello, in my book appears the sentence いいアルバイトが見つかるといいですね, which I think it means "I hope you find a good part-time job".
However, I don't understand why the intransitive form 見つかる with the particle が is used instead of the transitive form 見つけろ with を, since I don't think of いいアルバイト as the subject of the sentence, but the object.　Moreover, 見つかる means as far as I know "to be found" and not "to find". I'm kind of mixed up with this :S


----------



## karlalou

Yes, いいアルバイトが見つかるといいですね means "I hope you find a good part-time job".

いいアルバイトを見つけるといいですね is also grammatically possible, but you have to be careful using it because it sounds like an advice rather than a hope as a friend. I mean I'm afraid it could sound a little cold.

見つかる has two meanings, as the linked dictionary page says: 1. = to be found 2. = to be able to find. (I think this is short for 見つけられる. This also has those same two meanings.)

The particle が is not always to show the subject. As the linked dictionary page says, with certain verbs (of liking and desire and ability), the second usage is to show object.

So in this case of アルバイトが見つかる, I am with you. I don't think 見つかる is intransitive, but transitive.

There might be confusion surrounding this. Could you tell me who's saying 見つかる is intransitive?


----------



## wind-sky-wind

"見つかる" usually includes the passive, and means "can be found."

You can say "仕事が見つかる," not "仕事を."

"仕事を見つける" sounds weird but "仕事を見つけられる" or "仕事を見つけることができる" would be OK.


----------



## karlalou

ふつう、仕事*を見つける*、仕事*が見つかる*、と言います。

アルバイト*を見つけ*に出かけて、*見つけて*帰って来る。(not talking about the ability, but things to do)
アルバイト*が見つか*って良かった。(talking about having been *able *to do it)

部屋（へや）の鍵（かぎ）*が見つか*らない。(talking about being not able to find it)
部屋の鍵*を見つけ*ないといけない。(not talking about ability but about a thing have to do)


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

いいアルバイトが見つかるといいですね。/　いいアルバイトを見つけるといいですね。

To me, the former sounds natural but the latter doesn't.
The former seems to be an idiomatic expression or a set phrase.
The latter sounds somehow unnatural. 
I have to think of some special situations to use it.


----------



## 810senior

I'd rather say 見つかるといいですね。 than the other though it's grammatically available: this is the case that an intransitive is used instead of a transitive.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

いいアルバイトを見つけるといいですね。
If I'm forced to use this syntax, I'd change it to the followings which sound a little more natural:
いいアルバイトを見つけ*れる*といいですね。
いいアルバイトを見つける*ことができると*いいですね。


Now I'm not sure whether 良いアルバイトを見つけるといいですね is a grammatically correct Japanese sentence or not...


----------



## frequency

Both are okay. The 見つかる version sounds like _It'd be good if you can luckily find.._
The 見つける one does _Find a part-time job! that'd be good for you_. (Finding it would be good.)


----------



## Dante404

Thank you all for your answers! So, to sum up, are 見つかる　and 見つけれる the same when they mean "can/to be able to find"? From what you all have said this is what I have understood. And if so, are there any difference between them?


----------



## karlalou

見つけれる is ら抜き言葉, and not considered standard.
It should be 見つけられる.

見つけられる is made up from 見つける(find)＋られる.
Adding られる, we make *passive *voice or a form to describe *ability*. Only the context tells you in which it's used. We say ～*を見つける*, and when we say ～が見つける, this が is indicating the subject.

見つかる is a verb to mean 'to be found (passive)' or 'to be able to find (ability)'. Either way, we say ～*が見つかる*, and we never say ～*を見つかる.*

見つかる is a transitive verb which doesn't need subject. We don't really matter who find it when we talk about what has been found. When there's a need to say who find it, there's another way, and we say 私がその鍵（かぎ）を見つけました.


To mean "I found a part-time job",  アルバイトが見つかった and アルバイトを見つけられた are just the same.


----------



## Dante404

karlalou said:


> 見つけれる is ら抜き言葉, and not considered standard.
> It should be 見つけられる.
> 
> 見つけられる is made up from 見つける(find)＋られる.
> Adding られる, we make *passive *voice or a form to describe *ability*. Only the context tells you in which it's used. We say ～*を見つける*, and when we say ～が見つける, this が is indicating the subject.
> 
> 見つかる is a verb to mean 'to be found (passive)' or 'to be able to find (ability)'. Either way, we say ～*が見つかる*, and we never say ～*を見つかる.*
> 
> 見つかる is a transitive verb which doesn't need subject. We don't really matter who find it when we talk about what has been found. When there's a need to say who find it, there's another way, and we say 私がその鍵（かぎ）を見つけました.
> 
> 
> To mean "I found a part-time job",  アルバイトが見つかった and アルバイトを見つけられた are just the same.




Thank you very much, your post is very well explained! I got mixed up because in the English - Japanese dictionary only appears "To be found" when you look up the word 見つかる, and leaves out the meaning "to be able to find".

Now it's clear to me


----------



## frequency

Dante404 said:


> 見つかる means as far as I know "to be found" and not "to find".


Dante, you're right.

We have
見つける to find, a standalone verb. This is transitive. You say:
私はXを見つける。私は鍵を見つける。私は本を見つける。

見つかる to be found, this is a standalone verb, too. This is intransitive. You say:
Xが見つかる。鍵が見つかる。本が見つかる。

What you did in your OP is right. That is really a intransitive vs transitive matter as 810



810senior said:


> I'd rather say 見つかるといいですね。 than the other though it's grammatically available: this is the case that an intransitive is used instead of a transitive.


said.


----------



## karlalou

When an element of sentence which should be there is lacking, it's an omission.
It's a necessity to fill the missing part when grammatically think about the sentence structure.

When 見つかる is used as passive voice, it's intransitive.
When 見つかる is used to mean ability, it's transitive.

I am just following what the dictionary definition says. 見つかる has two meanings: 1. to be found and 2. to be able to find.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

karlalou said:


> I am just following what the dictionary definition says. 見つかる has two meanings: 1. to be found and 2. to be able to find.



Yes.
And I personally think "2. to be able to find" is the more fit, natural and reasonable meaning/interpretation of "いいアルバイトが見つかるといいですね."

Therefore, 
いいアルバイトが見つかるといいですね
いいアルバイトが見つけられるといいですね
いいアルバイトを見つけることができるといいですね
いいアルバイトを見つけれるといいですね (although this is ら抜き表現, which is officially ungrammatical)
sounds natural to my ears.


However, いいアルバイトを見つけるといいですね　sounds odd to my ears because I believe the speaker is talking about the possibility to get a good job when they are talking this kind of sentence.


----------



## karlalou

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> However, いいアルバイトを見つけるといいですね　sounds odd to my ears because I believe the speaker is talking about the possibility to get a good job when they are talking this kind of sentence.


Ａ：お金ないし、暇だけどどこにも行けません。
Ｂ：いいアルバイトを見つけるといいですね。about the same as いいアルバイトを見つけることですね。
This may be true, but a kind of bitter advice.

Ａ：アルバイトを探していることろです。
Ｂ：いいアルバイトが見つかるといいですね。
Just a normal, warm word as a friend.

What the original poster got is an example sentence in a book, I don't know, it's maybe a grammar book or maybe it's a novel, but what OP wants to know is why it's not いいアルバイトを見つけるといいですね. What we should do is not eliminate the possibility of this sentence, but explain the difference.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

なるほど。「いいアルバイトを見つけるといいですね」という言い方が自然な文脈もあることがわかりました。


----------



## frequency

Dante404 said:


> "can/to be able to find"?


 
見つかる _grammatically_ means something is found/to be found. Something itself and 'selfishly' has come up/appeared (so you discover it).
Semantically, it says you were looking for, so you could discover it.

It's not like somebody/something is able to find something. Furthermore, this verb doesn't say that something has the ability to be found or to find something.




SoLaTiDoberman said:


> いいアルバイトが見つけられるといいですね
> いいアルバイトを見つけることができるといいですね
> いいアルバイトを見つけれるといいですね (although this is ら抜き表現, which is officially ungrammatical)


 
Too lengthy and roundabout. We naturally choose the first one of the four.


----------

